# Microclimate Evo lite



## Derekw (Jul 17, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone would recommend the microclimate EVO lite thermostat? I like the idea of it doing both dimming and pulse if needed. 
I intend to run it with a click clack set up to begin with for a few months and them on a larger enclosure eventually. Sounds like a versatile thermostat with some nice little features. 

Opinions welcome

Derek


----------



## Shire pythons (Jul 18, 2019)

Great thermostat from what ive heard


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 18, 2019)

I’ve Heard good things about it’s functionality and it’s features

However as with all digital stats, there’s a lifetime to the screen before it doesn’t have a backlight and you will need to shine a light on it to see numbers


----------



## Derekw (Jul 18, 2019)

Herptology said:


> I’ve Heard good things about it’s functionality and it’s features
> 
> However as with all digital stats, there’s a lifetime to the screen before it doesn’t have a backlight and you will need to shine a light on it to see numbers


I believe you can turn the back off on this model so there is no light and to boost screen life.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 18, 2019)

You should definitely get one,

There was a sale for 130$ Couple weeks ago, I would have got it if I had the money


----------



## Derekw (Jul 18, 2019)

Herptology said:


> You should definitely get one,
> 
> There was a sale for 130$ Couple weeks ago, I would have got it if I had the money


Oh where was that at? Cheapest i can find is around $250


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/microclimate-thermostat-on-sale.224915/

Never mind just realised that’s the B series, but still a top of the class stat


----------



## Derekw (Jul 18, 2019)

I ended finding one for $245 posted so i grabbed it. Should be a great thermostat so fingers crossed it does everything it claims.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 18, 2019)

If in the market for thermostats go with Habistats,they are far superior than Microclimates


----------



## Derekw (Jul 18, 2019)

Ramsayi said:


> If in the market for thermostats go with Habistats,they are far superior than Microclimates


I could not find any available in Australia right now.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 19, 2019)

Ramsayi said:


> If in the market for thermostats go with Habistats,they are far superior than Microclimates


Habistat are no longer going to be available in Australia


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 19, 2019)

You can buy from the UK and just get the plugs swapped over.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 19, 2019)

Or buy an adapter plug from Bunnings


----------



## Derekw (Jul 19, 2019)

Microclimate might not be as good but it was the second best and fastest option at the moment.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 19, 2019)

Microclimate is just as good,the b2 sticks inside a 0.2 difference I believe or 0.02


----------



## scaleyMD (Jul 21, 2019)

In case anyone is interested, the Habistat Facebook page has said thermostats are on their way to Australia right now[emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 21, 2019)

scaleyMD said:


> In case anyone is interested, the Habistat Facebook page has said thermostats are on their way to Australia right now[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thats what they told me about a month ago  but just looked at their fb page and seems like they're telling truth this time


----------



## Derekw (Jul 22, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> Thats what they told me about a month ago  but just looked at their fb page and seems like they're telling truth this time


Maybe im looking at the wrong fb page. Where does it say more are coming to Australia?


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 22, 2019)

Derekw said:


> Maybe im looking at the wrong fb page. Where does it say more are coming to Australia?


Habistat Australia


----------



## Derekw (Jul 22, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Habistat Australia
> 
> View attachment 327457


Thank you


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 25, 2019)

@Derekw whats your thoughts on the mc evo? 

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/habistat-pulse-proportional-high-range-thermostats.html has put habistat back in stock


----------



## Derekw (Jul 26, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> @Derekw whats your thoughts on the mc evo?
> 
> https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/habistat-pulse-proportional-high-range-thermostats.html has put habistat back in stock


Hey man,
So far I've only had a play with it without it hooked up to a heat source. Some nice little features tho such as mapping and and 4 programmable settings. I will be getting everything together on Saturday to begin proper testing before i have my animal shipped.


----------

